# DM Clear!!!!



## kleinenHain

I just got my results back on Nomex " Max" is OFA DM Clear!!!!:happyboogie::happyboogie::happyboogie:


----------



## Samba

Very good news! Glad you checked!


----------



## kleinenHain

thanks I am so excited for Max


----------



## Castlemaid

That's great news!


----------



## boeselager

That is awesome news, congrats!!!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA

Masi says YEAH to her "daddy",,,she's gonna be next,,)


----------



## gagsd

Very nice! The more info we have on our dogs, the better and your dogs are going to be pretty well covered.


----------



## kleinenHain

Thanks Guys!!!!


----------



## DancingCavy

That's excellent! DM is such a horrible disease.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

Big relief, congrats on the good news!


----------



## kleinenHain

Thanks. I am testing all my dogs ASAP as a good breeder should


----------



## Smithie86

Congrats!

next on my list to do!


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Congratulations!


----------



## kleinenHain

always one more thing to do


----------



## momto3k9s

That is wonderful news - I'm so happy for you!!! I had to put my first GSD down due to DM - it's horrible!


----------



## kleinenHain

Sorry to hear that. I hope I'm doing my part to make sure this never happens again...


----------

